# May 2013 Incentives/Rates Thread



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

So My car is due to arrive tomorrow, and I wanted to get as much info as I can to know if I need to push for May Incentives on my deal.

Anyone have any info yet? bmwusa.com is still not updated as of this morning. I'm assuming this will happen soon?


Looking for:

Residual
Money Factor
Incentive info


Thanks!


----------



## bnesti (Apr 16, 2006)

I think bmwusa.com might be updated...

For 328i, the following is for financing...


'0.90% Annual Percentage Rate Offer. $750 Loyalty Cash available.
Qualified customers only. Available at participating BMW centers through BMW Financial Services NA, LLC. Applies only to specific models and only for specific model years. 0.90% APR for 36 months available through May 31, 2013. $28.16 per $1,000. Also available, 1.90% APR for 37-72 months. Loyalty Cash is a $750 credit against the MSRP of the loan or lease on a 328i Sedan through May 31, 2013. $750 Loyalty Cash available for returning BMW customers only.'

Shows valid thru may 31.

Bryan


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

Lease Info:



> *Lease financing available on 2013 BMW 328i Sedan vehicles, only at participating BMW centers on leases assigned to BMW Financial Services NA, LLC/Financial Services Vehicle Trust through May 31, 2013. Loyalty Cash is a $750 credit against the MSRP of the loan or lease on a 328i Sedan through May 31, 2013. $750 Loyalty Cash available for returning BMW customers only. Monthly Lease payments of $349.00 for 36 months based on MSRP of $40,875.00. Vehicle may need to be ordered. Total Lease payments are $12,564.00. Excludes tax, title, license and registration fees. Program available to qualified customers and not everyone will qualify. Subject to credit approval. See participating dealer for details. Dealer contribution may affect terms. Lessee must cover insurance and all items not covered under the BMW Maintenance Program. At lease end, lessee will be liable for disposition fee ($350.00), any excess wear and use as set forth in the lease agreement and excess mileage charges of $0.20 per mile for miles driven in excess of 30,000 miles. Purchase option at lease end for $26,569.00 excludes taxes. Lessee acquires no ownership interest unless purchase option is exercised. See participating BMW centers for details and vehicle availability. For more information call 1-800-334-4269. Special lease rates and pricing may not be reflected throughout www.bmwusa.com. All figures presented are estimates only. Actual selling price may vary. Please see your BMW center for details. Ultimate Service covers all factory recommended maintenance on all new vehicles, as determined by the Service Level Indicator, for 4 years or 50,000 miles, whichever comes first. Exclusions from coverage: gasoline, gasoline additives, windshield washer additives, tires, wheels, wheel alignment, tire balancing and rotation. All work must be performed by an authorized BMW center. See the Service and Warranty information booklet for more details and specific terms, conditions and limitations. ©2013 BMW of North America, LLC. The BMW name, model names and logo are registered trademarks.


So it seems like no Lease Cash available on Sedan, only on coupes $1500. Loyalty still there, anyone know the Residual and MF if they changed?


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

kromix said:


> So My car is due to arrive tomorrow, and I wanted to get as much info as I can to know if I need to push for May Incentives on my deal.
> 
> Anyone have any info yet? bmwusa.com is still not updated as of this morning. I'm assuming this will happen soon?
> 
> ...


What car are you getting?

I took a look at the lease offer for a 328i.

Money factor: unkown, I think we will need to wait for this one, but I think it might be unchanged from last month.

Incentive info: $750 Loyalty Cash included in payment. I don't see any other money being put on the table

Residual: 26569/40875 = 65% for 30k miles (or 62% for 15k miles, 64% for 12kmiles)

Quote from BMWUSA
"Monthly Lease payments of $349.00 for 36 months based on *MSRP of $40,875.00*. Vehicle may need to be ordered. Total Lease payments are $12,564.00. Excludes tax, title, license and registration fees. Program available to qualified customers and not everyone will qualify. Subject to credit approval. See participating dealer for details. Dealer contribution may affect terms. Lessee must cover insurance and all items not covered under the BMW Maintenance Program. At lease end, lessee will be liable for disposition fee ($350.00), any excess wear and use as set forth in the lease agreement and excess mileage charges of $0.20 per mile for miles driven in excess of *30,000 miles*. *Purchase option at lease end for $26,569.00* excludes taxes"


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

If that is the final update, it is somewhat disappointing for pre LCI F10s. 6 series credits, wow 5k! Add in 7 series with free M-Sport. What happened with the F10s?


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

thegandalf said:


> What car are you getting?
> 
> I took a look at the lease offer for a 328i.
> 
> ...


I am getting a 328i Sedan. looks like the march numbers are still better for me, unless the Money Factor has a huge drop.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

Dallas550 said:


> If that is the final update, it is somewhat disappointing for pre LCI F10s. 6 series credits, wow 5k! Add in 7 series with free M-Sport. What happened with the F10s?


I agree, 5 series is disappointing and I am glad I am locked for March.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

CTSoxFan said:


> I agree, 5 series is disappointing and I am glad I am locked for March.


If I had any clue that I wanted to swap out in March I would have done the same. Looks like I'm waiting until December for some holiday cash + ED for a 2014. I was looking at your exact color combo btw, should look awesome!


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Dallas550 said:


> ... What happened with the F10s?


Actually it is a good deal for purchasers as BMW Financial Services is offering 1.9% for 72 months. I don't remember seeing them offering sub- 2% rates for 72 months.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow, 6 series at $5K. A 650 is what I am interested in. Now if they will only roll that over to the '14's, I am ready to put a ED order in with a board sponsor. There can be no doubt 6 series sales have slowed considerably, it is the ONLY model in the lineup to get this "build out" credit.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

bayoucity said:


> Actually it is a good deal for purchasers as BMW Financial Services is offering 1.9% for 72 months. I don't remember seeing them offering sub- 2% rates for 72 months.


True, can't remember a similar long term rate from BMWFS. PenFed and another one of my credit unions has sub 2% all of the time. I guess it could sway some people, looks like they went all out with credits in March.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

mrjoed2 said:


> Wow, 6 series at $5K. A 650 is what I am interested in. Now if they will only roll that over to the '14's, I am ready to put a ED order in with a board sponsor. There can be no doubt 6 series sales have slowed considerably, it is the ONLY model in the lineup to get this "build out" credit.


Had to catch myself on that, was about to "upgrade" before I saw it was 2013 only.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Dallas550 said:


> Had to catch myself on that, was about to "upgrade" before I saw it was 2013 only.


Yeah they have little tabs on each model page to show the eligible model years. Believe me,
if it said 2014, I would be putting in my order today.


----------



## BrianCur (Apr 24, 2013)

bnesti said:


> ...For 328i, the following is for financing...
> ...Also available, 1.90% APR for 37-72 months....
> Shows valid thru may 31.
> Bryan


Would that apply to the F31? Also, if an order is placed in May, is it possible to lock in the 1.9% rate even though delivery won't be until late June/early July?

Thanks.


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

kromix said:


> I am getting a 328i Sedan. looks like the march numbers are still better for me, unless the Money Factor has a huge drop.


I do think you are better off with March numbers... The higher residual in April/May compensates to an extent the lack of $$ rebate, but you need to get into the $50k for the residual improvement to kind of offset the $$ rebate.


----------



## analogue (May 3, 2005)

BrianCur said:


> Would that apply to the F31? Also, if an order is placed in May, is it possible to lock in the 1.9% rate even though delivery won't be until late June/early July?
> 
> Thanks.


Nope, F31 is 3.05% for May through BMWFS. Lease residual on the F31 appears unchanged at 60% for 10k/36mo. You can lock rates once they run credit.


----------



## BMRFEST (Apr 26, 2013)

Any idea on MF and Residual on the 650 gran coupe? Did they change at all from the .0009 and 57% on 10K/year?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

BMRFEST said:


> Any idea on MF and Residual on the 650 gran coupe? Did they change at all from the .0009 and 57% on 10K/year?
> 
> Thanks


55% @ 10K miles


----------



## Bmanny (May 13, 2008)

Are the 2013 M5 rates still 129MF 36/10k 54%?


----------



## gregthegr8 (May 1, 2013)

Hey Justin,

Just wondering if you know if any of the lease rates/residuals for a 3 yr/10k mile lease for May have changed on a 135is coupe and if BMW is now offering $500 rebate/BMW cash I saw listed on another site. I'm considering getting one before the 1's are gone for good. Thanks in advance.

Greg


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

alex2364 said:


> I'd never finance a car for 72 months. That's 6 years. You'd be out of warranty coverage for at least 2 years and would be able to lease 2 cars in the same time.


It may not be as bad as you think...with borrowing so cheap (1.9%), and you can extend the warranty to 6/100, it is a much more sound financial decision than 2 leases...because at the end of 6 years, the car you now own is worth way more than the difference in payments over the 6 years.


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

alex2364 said:


> I'd never finance a car for 72 months. That's 6 years. You'd be out of warranty coverage for at least 2 years and would be able to lease 2 cars in the same time.


Actually it does make sense with interest rate so low. Figure out what the five year payment would be take out a 6 yr loan and make your payment based on that 5 yr number.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

alex2364 said:


> I'd never finance a car for 72 months. That's 6 years. You'd be out of warranty coverage for at least 2 years and would be able to lease 2 cars in the same time.


When was the last time you came across someone who regretted owning a car for 6+ years because it was financially unsound? It's well documented and proven that just from a financial stand point, you're better off with long term ownership. Unless your car turns out to be a lemon. Personal example - we have a 5 year old Mazda6. Bought it new and paid cash. All it costs us is routine maintenance (average $100 a year in oils, wipers, filters, fluids etc.). Still going strong after 20K miles. If you're concerned, get a separate warranty.

Even better, buy a good example 3 year old car, find an independent shop, and drive it until it makes no more financial sense. Works with other cars as well as BMW.

Leasing a BMW can be the cheapsest way to enjoy a new BMW every 2/3 years (caveates on mileage, wear/tear etc.). But let's not kid ourselves that it is the cheapest way to drive a car, or BMW for that matter.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

where is all this 0.9% apr coming from?. Someone is putting out incorrect info.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

[email protected] BMW said:


> where is all this 0.9% apr coming from?. Someone is *putting out incorrect info*.


No way...thats impossible :rofl:


----------



## analogue (May 3, 2005)

[email protected] BMW said:


> where is all this 0.9% apr coming from?. Someone is putting out incorrect info.


That would be BMW:

http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/cont...x?NAModelCode=133N&OfferType=1&regiontypeid=4


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> When was the last time you came across someone who regretted owning a car for 6+ years because it was financially unsound? It's well documented and proven that just from a financial stand point, you're better off with long term ownership. Unless your car turns out to be a lemon. Personal example - we have a 5 year old Mazda6. Bought it new and paid cash. All it costs us is routine maintenance (average $100 a year in oils, wipers, filters, fluids etc.). Still going strong after 20K miles. If you're concerned, get a separate warranty.
> 
> Even better, buy a good example 3 year old car, find an independent shop, and drive it until it makes no more financial sense. Works with other cars as well as BMW.
> 
> Leasing a BMW can be the cheapsest way to enjoy a new BMW every 2/3 years (caveates on mileage, wear/tear etc.). But let's not kid ourselves that it is the cheapest way to drive a car, or BMW for that matter.


What he said. Could not have said it better myself. The last two cars I purchased were both purchased because the finance rate was so low (under 2 percent). My current two are leases, but I do the math both ways before I make a decision what way to buy the car.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

well take a look at this page.... someone posted incorrect info.

http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/salesandprograms/offers.aspx?offer=financing

none of our internal finance documents have 0.9% apr


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

analogue said:


> That would be BMW:
> 
> http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/cont...x?NAModelCode=133N&OfferType=1&regiontypeid=4


That is for 36 months. It seems the posters here were talking about 60-72 month loans where, in your case, the rate is 1.9.


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

TN_3 said:


> .00127 and 60%/15k, 62%/12k, 63%/10k plus the $3500 Eco Credit is still applicable. And $750 loyalty.


Thank you

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

[email protected] BMW said:


> well take a look at this page.... someone posted incorrect info.
> 
> http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/salesandprograms/offers.aspx?offer=financing


That page also says .9 for 36 months and 1.9 for 37-72 months on 328 sedan Greg :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

analogue said:


> That would be BMW:
> 
> http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/cont...x?NAModelCode=133N&OfferType=1&regiontypeid=4


this is what I see

http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/cont...x?NAModelCode=133N&OfferType=1&regiontypeid=2


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> That page also says .9 for 36 months and 1.9 for 37-72 months on 328 sedan Greg :dunno:


maybe a regional thing??? :eeps:


----------



## Haris335 (Dec 26, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> maybe a regional thing??? :eeps:


Looks that way. The only difference between the 2 links is regiontypeid=4 vs regiontypeid=2.


----------



## saranr (Dec 22, 2006)

Any info on 535xi May lease info...(resdiual, lease cash, loyalty, turn key, mf).

Help...need to sign the papers in two weeks :angel:

Thanks!


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Haris335 said:


> Looks that way. The only difference between the 2 links is regiontypeid=4 vs regiontypeid=2.


Looks like you are correct.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> this is what I see
> 
> http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/cont...x?NAModelCode=133N&OfferType=1&regiontypeid=2


The 0.9% & 1.9% rates are only applicable for region 1 & 4.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes... No programs like this for west coast...


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mr_victor (Jun 30, 2011)

What's the word on the MF/residual for the M3 coupe?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

mr_victor said:


> What's the word on the MF/residual for the M3 coupe?


59 percent for 15k and.00129. 1500 cash and 750 loyalty.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

